# SVT Raptor



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone have a new Ford SVT Raptor and use it to tow anything? Looking at purchasing one and would like to make sure I can still tow my boat without any problems.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

don't have one, but jeff foxworthy uses one on his hunting show, and was pulling a good size tractor and trailer with it. saw one in the parking lot the other day, not a bad looking truck for a ford


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

it has a 6.2l v8, the only problem it will have is not passing up a gas station. i test drove a lariat f150 with a 6.2l v8 and it was all power, very quick truck. it's the base gas engine they put in every f-250 as well.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

There made to haul arse. The suspension is not set up for hauling anything else. I bet it would squat a lot.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> There made to haul arse. The suspension is not set up for hauling anything else. I bet it would squat a lot.


That's what I am wondering. with 12 inches of suspension travel I am wondering if I slap a 7k lb boat on the bumper if it's going to drag the ground.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, I guess the most important question would've been how big is your boat. 7k is some serious weight for that suspension


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Friend of mine just bought one. You can tow with no problem but as already mentioned, you wont pass up a gas station. He gets between 10-12mpg solo.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

louie870 said:


> Friend of mine just bought one. You can tow with no problem but as already mentioned, you wont pass up a gas station. He gets between 10-12mpg solo.


That's cool not worried about the gas mileage, has your friend who bought one towed anything with it yet? My boat is pretty heavy at around 7k lbs and the max tow is only 8k on those trucks. I tow it now with an 05 f150 5.4 no problem. Not worried about the power at all, just the ride with the performance suspension.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

No, he has not towed anything with it.


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> There made to haul arse. The suspension is not set up for hauling anything else. I bet it would squat a lot.


That's what I would think as well ...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just buy a 250


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

do you want it for the looks or the off-road capability? if it's the first then buy a f250 fx4, if it's the second buy an old f250 to tow the boat and buy the raptor to play


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

My engineering director at work has one and loved it pulled his boats and tractors all the time.


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

I think you should be able to tow just fine with it, the tongue weight is what squats the back. My 2010 F150 with 6" lift and 35" tires has a softer suspension than stock and it tows fine. BTW 10-12 mpg is fine for a RAPTOR thats what I get with a 5.4 and same size tires. Towing it drops to about 8. sad3sm


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

8-10 is what i get when towing with my 2012 ram also its kind of to be expected with a gas v8 I think


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

My SIL has a new Raptor and tows a 24' transport. He loves it says it tows better than his F250 Powerstroke.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

A buddy of mine has one and does just fine towing around his 21 Yellowfin


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

bigstix66 said:


> My engineering director at work has one and loved it pulled his boats and tractors all the time.


now this is what I wanted to hear!! Towing a tractor with it. So long as this is not a lawn tractor I think thats what I wanted to hear. As i have mentioned before my boat is extremely heavy, twice the weight of a 21 yellowfin i am sure. Just wanted to make sure it won't rub tire on fender with 7k lbs sitting on the bumper. I too have an F150 now with a 5.4 and lift and it tows my boat great, no squat at all, but it's not nearly the same type of suspension that is on the Raptor. 12" of suspension travel!!! thats 6" up, and 6" down when you leave the ground. Lot more play than in any production truck out there right now. As for the F250, Have considered it, but the Raptor just looks Mean! And you can't argue with the offroad capabilites of it. Sure I am not planning on racing it at Baja but I would like to know I could if I wanted to, and the F250 is the exact same length as my garage. I would run through my Kitchen about once a week. And living on padre Island it would rust to pieces in a year or two if it sat in the driveway. Thanks for the input and if anyone know anyone else who has one thats tows around an Abrams M1 with it let me know.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Dgeddings said:


> do you want it for the looks or the off-road capability? if it's the first then buy a f250 fx4, if it's the second buy an old f250 to tow the boat and buy the raptor to play


Are you saying the F250 looks better than the Raptor???? Poppycock!!!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Fordzilla06 said:


> now this is what I wanted to hear!! Towing a tractor with it. So long as this is not a lawn tractor I think thats what I wanted to hear. As i have mentioned before my boat is extremely heavy, twice the weight of a 21 yellowfin i am sure. Just wanted to make sure it won't rub tire on fender with 7k lbs sitting on the bumper. I too have an F150 now with a 5.4 and lift and it tows my boat great, no squat at all, but it's not nearly the same type of suspension that is on the Raptor. 12" of suspension travel!!! thats 6" up, and 6" down when you leave the ground. Lot more play than in any production truck out there right now. As for the F250, Have considered it, but the Raptor just looks Mean! And you can't argue with the offroad capabilites of it. Sure I am not planning on racing it at Baja but I would like to know I could if I wanted to, and the F250 is the exact same length as my garage. I would run through my Kitchen about once a week. And living on padre Island it would rust to pieces in a year or two if it sat in the driveway. Thanks for the input and if anyone know anyone else who has one thats tows around an Abrams M1 with it let me know.


What is the tongue weight of what you are going to haul?


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> What is the tongue weight of what you are going to haul?


good question!! I dunno. Trailer tongue is pretty long, most of the weight is on the back of the trailer. I never even thought about that. Shouldn't make a difference in the truck squating, so long as the frame is rated for the weight, which it is.


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

I beleive his tractor is around a 40hp kubota and he has a nice hydra sport he tows with it, I have a 2011 f250 lifted with all the **** and tow my tractor it does squat a little and we did pull his boat with it once, i let him drive he did say he liked the f250 better.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I would really look into how much the supercharger is gonna be engaged during towing. I have a Lightning motor in my 02 Supercrew and the boost is constantly enngaged when towing. Presents a problem because the motor is wanting more octane fuel to keep up with the constant increased cylinder pressure. Maybe my truck is just old, but I'll never pull with a supercharger again......


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

adpostel said:


> I would really look into how much the supercharger is gonna be engaged during towing. I have a Lightning motor in my 02 Supercrew and the boost is constantly enngaged when towing. Presents a problem because the motor is wanting more octane fuel to keep up with the constant increased cylinder pressure. Maybe my truck is just old, but I'll never pull with a supercharger again......


Yeah, uh they don't have a blower on them. 6.2L Naturally aspirated 411hp with 434 ft-lbs. So I doubt that will be a problem while towing.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I'm biased, but you might read this....

http://www.tundrasolutions.com/forums/tundra/221343-6-2-liter-svt-raptor-vs/


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

hoosierplugger said:


> I'm biased, but you might read this....
> 
> http://www.tundrasolutions.com/forums/tundra/221343-6-2-liter-svt-raptor-vs/


So a youtube drag race. Looks to me like it's a 2010 two door raptor as well, which is not a 6.2L. It could be a 2011 two door, but we will never know. Put your little toy pickup offroad with that raptor and we'll see who is sucking dust up their japanese intake. What a lame post.


----------

